# Radio volume difference



## Rockerxink820 (Aug 8, 2011)

I have noticed a huge difference in volume from just the stock radio. From listening to xm or fm its not to loud but plug in the aux and it's like the volume doubles any one else notice this and if so does anyone know why? 



Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

It's from the volume on what is plugged into the AUX port. Some devices provide a strong signal while others are weak. Sounds like your AUX source device needs to be turned down. 

I have the opposite problem where my MP3 player needs the volume cranked on both the player and the radio to be heard. At least on my 2012, the radio seems to have different volume settings for different sources.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My son discovered that not only is the volume different, but each music source can have its own equilizer and balance settings. This is on the base radio.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

obermd said:


> My son discovered that not only is the volume different, but each music source can have its own equilizer and balance settings. This is on the base radio.


On that note, did you know that the front speakers also have their own built-in equalization, independent of signal source, which also differs from the rear speakers?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> On that note, did you know that the front speakers also have their own built-in equalization, independent of signal source, which also differs from the rear speakers?


No - how do I get to those controls?


----------



## Rockerxink820 (Aug 8, 2011)

I figured that but I just wish the radio played that load while listening to the xm or fm 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

obermd said:


> No - how do I get to those controls?


Rip out the POS stock system and replace it with a good one.


----------



## TheRupp (May 8, 2012)

I find the opposite - My Aux is too quiet for my liking. I stick to USB instead; the volume seems to be a lot more even.


----------

